
Amazon updates the Fire HD 10 tablet with a 1080p display and a much lower price - Nitishshah700
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01J6RPGKG/ref=as_li_ss_tl?pf_rd_p=9fd79046-5dc2-47e1-84ba-18799b743e4e&tag=hacwalblo-20&pf_rd_r=6027MCN0HDTMZ3K6Q14F
======
JohnTHaller
Still tied to Amazon's lesser app store which is severely lacking compared to
Google Play. Yes, you can get Play Service and apps onto it, but it's annoying
and unsupported, so not something you'd want to give to your parents.

------
SyneRyder
Alexa Hands-Free seems to be the big new feature. Even with the screen off,
you can use it as an Echo device just by calling out the Alexa wake word. That
might make this like a cheaper, more portable Echo Show device... and with
more functionality, since it's also a tablet.

Unfortunately Alexa Hands-Free is only on the HD 10 unit for now, not the
smaller tablets.

------
koala_man
Does HN allow posting referral ad links to products on Amazon like this?

------
brianbreslin
How do these compare performance wise to other tablets (like an ipad)? I had
one of these a few generations ago, and it was painfully slow. Though I could
see at $79 one of the 8" being a great price for travel or watching in bed
netflix.

~~~
thinkling
I noticed in the comparison table that the smaller Kindle Fires come with only
90 day warranties. Makes you wonder about the build quality. Really, Amazon?

~~~
weego
My 3 year old has had a kindle fire 7 (standard one not the kid case version)
he can use to play games and watch shows in the mornings rather than have the
TV on. Bought it for £29 at Xmas and at that price didn't bother buying any
protective case or screen protector. Thing is like a tank. It's been thrown,
stamped on, was the primary target of projectile vomit twice, juice spilled,
food rubbed into crevices. It has 1 minor scratch but other than that it's
solid.

~~~
webwanderings
How about the charging cable? I once bought couple of cheap tablets (not
Amazon) and both had the same problem: the USB charging cable breaks off
(sometimes from the mother board itself, or it gets loose).

The iPad on the other hand, does not have this problem.

------
post_break
This could replace my aging iPad mini that I have double side taped to my
fridge. It's perfect for setting timers and grocery lists and things.

~~~
noxToken
So crude. So effective.

I've been considering low cost, easy methods to mount cheap, interconnected
tablets (or even cheap touch displays hooked into an rPi) in a few different
points around the house. It never occurred to me to just tape the damn thing
to the fridge.

~~~
colechristensen
3M command strips for picture hanging. Similar to Velcro, can be removed with
no damage (as long as you're careful) Rated to 4 lbs per for the big ones.

I use them to stick my networking hardware to the wall to get it out of the
way.

------
t0mbstone
Flagged it for being a URL with a referral built in

~~~
grzm
If you see what you think is site abuse, please contact the mods via the
Contact link in the footer. They can take appropriate action, such as updating
the URL, if necessary.

------
scarface74
This is really tempting. If Apple hadn't made such great strides in iOS for
the iPad over the past three releases I would jump on this in a heartbeat.

But I live my life in a combination of the Apple and Google ecosystem and this
supports neither.

------
noja
Does LineageOS run on it?

~~~
slezyr
> CPU & RAM: MediaTek Quad-Core: 2 @ 1.8 GHz + 2 @ 1.4 GHz , with 2 GB of RAM

Mediatek... You shouldn't wait LineageOS for it. Neither any updates.

------
ColanR
These tablets, given their price point and availability, seem like fantastic
platforms for hacking on. Anyone know why they haven't seen more adoption for
that use case?

~~~
thinkythought
At least in the past, they've been stupendously locked down with bootloaders
that were almost impossible to crack. There's be a version or two that was
crackable, and then nearly every one purchased would be newer than that.

~~~
ColanR
That's too bad. Makes sense though.

------
prklmn
I wonder what the margins are on these, or if there is any margin at all...

~~~
pchristensen
"[Bezos] starts in on the mantras of Amazon’s e-reader and tablet business.
Mantra one: premium products at non-premium prices. Mantra two: "We make money
when people use our devices." \-
[https://www.theverge.com/2013/9/25/4766878/jeff-bezos-
interv...](https://www.theverge.com/2013/9/25/4766878/jeff-bezos-interview-
amazon-kindle-hdx)

See for example Rapids
([https://rapids.amazon.com](https://rapids.amazon.com)), FreeTime Unlimited
([https://www.amazon.com/Amazon-FreeTime-Unlimited-Monthly-
Sub...](https://www.amazon.com/Amazon-FreeTime-Unlimited-Monthly-
Subscription/dp/B01I499BNA)), Kindle Unlimited
([https://www.amazon.com/kindle-
dbs/hz/signup?_encoding=UTF8&*...](https://www.amazon.com/kindle-
dbs/hz/signup?_encoding=UTF8&*entries*=0&*Version*=1))

------
smegel
I had no idea they made a 10" tablet...it's on my wishlist now.

